# Help my Anubias!!



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

I have 4 Anubias.
Anubias barteri V. nana 'Narrowleaf'
Anubias barteri V. coffeefolia
Anubias afzelii
and an unknown Species.

I have had them growing great for a few months. The unknown species grew two new leaves in a period of two weeks, one still isnt fully opened.

But now the leaves are all wilting and flimsy, also feeling like a slimy Phalaenopsis leaf.

The A.afzelii is curling and wilting as well as my A.coffeefolia!

I havent changed disturbed the roots at all! They are attached to logs, they were in my riparium but i moved them into my new Viv. yesterday. 

I dont know whats going on.

the other plants in the tank are mostly fine (exept the Cryptocorynes that are also aroids!)

other plants in the tank are-
Phalaenopsis hybrid
Calathea concinna 'Freddie'
Dracaena godseffiana 'Florida Beauty'
Syngonium wendlandii
Syngonium 'White Butterfly'
Epipremnum aureum
Scindapsus pictus
Saxifraga stolonifera
Marsilea quadrifolia
(NZ moss?)
Taxiphyllum barbieri 
Cryptocoryne ciliata
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Red'
Cryptocoryne undulatus 'Red'
Cryptocoryne walkeri 'Lutea'


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Without seeing pics of the plants and the two different setups, I would guess that the new Viv you put them in does not have as much humidity and/or does not get misted as often and this is the reason behind it.


----------



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

I thought that too but the leaves would be curling and getting stiff.
The leaves are getting flimsy and wobbly, kinda like they are rotten, the base of the plant is fine, it is just the leaves.

I moved them back to my riparium to see if they will get better.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Since this has occurred so suddenly after moving them I would think it's from shock. Otherwise it sounds like root rot. That could also cause the foliage to do as you speak.


----------



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

harrywitmore said:


> Since this has occurred so suddenly after moving them I would think it's from shock. Otherwise it sounds like root rot. That could also cause the foliage to do as you speak.


roots are white and perfect.

After i moved them back to my riparium they perked back up! But unfortunately my A.barteri V. coffeefolia lost most of the leaves, the other two perfectly fine! Even the newly emerging leaf on my unknown anubias has no marks on it! I was sure i was going to loose it because new growth is usually a little sensitive.

The anubias are all back in my Viv. now, doing good. 
(mabey they just did the plant version of fainting? thinking "omg i love my new home"  )


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

1) What is the temperature? Anubias are lowland swamp and riverine plants that like it warm, even very warm. They actually thrive in low to mid 80s, and tolerate low 90s if kept moist (Same applies to Cryptocorynes, btw). 

Check this out:










Now you might say, okay, the Begonia and Anubias are both West African--true--but one is a lowland plant the other is not. As such, the Anubias grows better in summer, the begonia in winter.

Here's the same begonia in November:










2) A fact about aroids: Once established, this is one group of plants that detests being disturbed. Cuttings are one thing, but to say, "Oh, I shall move it over here" really pisses them off. I have--had  a fascinating xeric form of Anthurium scandens from Panama that grows upright with purple berries. Grew it epiphytically, outside, in the sun, and would neglect to water it. Not a scratch. My epiphytic cactus would wilt before the Anthurium. Last August we had a 20 minute hail storm. Plant looks like it was riddled by a 22. It is dying... 

Do not disturb your aroids!


----------



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

not sure on the temp.
thanks for all the hints!! 

also-nice looking Philodendron, what is that one?


----------

